# Spare mags



## jjccamis (Dec 1, 2016)

Is it preferable to store spare mags fully loaded or empty?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Doesn't matter!
A compressed spring is not weakened merely by being compressed.
Springs are weakened by repeated flexing. The metal eventually fatigues, and breaks at a crystalline boundary.
So the spring of a loaded magazine that remains loaded will not deteriorate.
The spring of a frequently-used, repeatedly unloaded magazine will eventually deteriorate.

Any spring will "take a set" after its first flexing (or two) that will make it a small amount shorter than it was when new and unflexed.
Spring manufacturers make springs just a little longer than necessary, to make up for this effect.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Steve summed it up well.

Store them whichever way is more convenient for you.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

For what it's worth, other than the one that I have in my gun(s) I leave mine empty. Except when I take a bunch of them out to go shooting. I do have a lot of spare magazines for each of my semi auto's along with extra springs. As of yet I haven't had to change too many if any. As "Steve" said having them compressed will not harm them. Constant flexing just as bending a piece of metal will eventually weaken it. How long a spring will last under constant flexing I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...As "Steve" said...


FYI: I am not "Steve." My real name is Steve (well, Steven), so no "quotation marks" are necessary.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I asked Springfield support when I bought my new Mod-2 and they said to rotate magazines every month.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

wirenut said:


> I asked Springfield support when I bought my new Mod-2 and they said to *rotate* magazines every month. [emphasis added]


Up to down?
Left to right?
Front to back?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Up to down?
> Left to right?
> Front to back?


Best way to rotate all magazines -----> ↕


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Up to down?
> Left to right?
> Front to back?


Meaning, loaded magazines should be emptied once a month.
Sorry for not more descriptive.
That is what they replied to me, so I thought it was kinda self explanatory.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

wirenut said:


> ...I thought it was kinda self explanatory.


It was.
I was just making a joke.

The reason for that recommendation is not to increase spring life, but instead to make you aware of magazine malfunctions before you're in a bad place.
Rotating your magazines makes you pay attention to them, rather than taking them for granted.

A nice side-effect is that, if you do rotate your magazines, they'll wear out faster, and the manufacturer gets a chance to sell you some more.
(That's only half a joke. It's mostly true.)


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It was.
> I was just making a joke.
> 
> The reason for that recommendation is not to increase spring life, but instead to make you aware of magazine malfunctions before you're in a bad place.
> ...


I know you were joking.
I don't get their response either.
I have had a model 59 for 40 years and it was used as home protection for years and I still use the original mags...


----------



## mobile 155 (Sep 21, 2018)

I try to empty all of my magazines every two weeks. I find the best way is to punch some paper to make sure they still work. At least I get my cordite fix that way.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

jjccamis said:


> Is it preferable to store spare mags fully loaded or empty?


I prefer to store mine empty.

Clerk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

IMHO an empty magazine is as useful as carrying with an empty chamber. YMMV.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve was right on the second post on this thread. I have read numerous write ups on this, and the best one I read was from an engineer from Wolff Springs. He said it is the constant movement up and down, that makes springs wear out and loose their "memory".


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

How do the pro mags work on the Bersa 380 ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> How do the pro mags work on the Bersa 380 ?


I would skip Pro Mags on ANY gun, personally. They generally are not very good.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> I would skip Pro Mags on ANY gun, personally. They generally are not very good.


Thanks that what I thought


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

All loaded till next range .. 😆


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Javbike said:


> How do the pro mags work on the Bersa 380 ?


Generally, my experience has been hit or miss. I have had 50/50 luck with them in the Bersa.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> Generally, my experience has been hit or miss. I have had 50/50 luck with them in the Bersa.


I had ordered 10 Pro Mags for a Bersa Thunder 380, about four or five years ago, and six of them worked just fine, and the other four did not work worth a crap. I had just marked them with an electric pencil, and used the four crappy ones for range shooting.

I don't own any Bersas anymore, but I still have the magazines for one, so there is a possible Thunder purchase in the near future for me...just haven't got around to it.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> I had ordered 10 Pro Mags for a Bersa Thunder 380, about four or five years ago, and six of them worked just fine, and the other four did not work worth a crap. I had just marked them with an electric pencil, and used the four crappy ones for range shooting.
> 
> I don't own any Bersas anymore, but I still have the magazines for one, so there is a possible Thunder purchase in the near future for me...just haven't got around to it.


You like the Bersa 380


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeah, I did similar- bought 6 Pro-mags from Academy for my Bersa pistols. The were cheaper....but I had lots of issues with them. Finally pulled them out of the line up and stuck them in a bag, they are still in a box in the closet. 

I certainly like the Bersa guns. Had 2 of the 9mm and 5 of the 380s. All good shooters. A couple years ago I passed several along to family members- still have 3 of the 380 left. A standard BT 380, a CC, and Plus. 

But for me- promag is a no with a Bersa.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

You don’t have much of a choice on guns in California they make one Bersa for cali my limit is 2 to 3 a year I got the ruger pc carbine in a 9 Jan and a smith and Wesson model 10 in April so I just got a walther p22 so I am done for the year but next year first gun beretta px4 then a Bersa


----------

